
Ask HN: Did your perspective about Microsoft changed? - rmatz
Just out of curiosity, did your persepctive &#x2F; hatred towards MS changed since they made .NET framework open source and uploaded on Github?<p>I&#x27;m fairly neutral towards language &#x2F; framework &#x2F; OS, but some ppl around me hated MS for being closed, and .NET framework only work on MS (still work only on Windows, need to rely on Mono for other OS) and not open source.<p>They still hated for just because Windows (I do hate some parts of it, but I think some parts are better on Windows, compared to OS X e.g. native window management without app) and MS.<p>Thoughts?
======
ocdtrekkie
Over a lot of varying things, I've become a lot more open to Microsoft now
that they're no longer a monopoly. They can no longer be the bully they used
to be.

Between open sourcing major frameworks, picking up more sane licensing models
on some other things, they've really turned around expectations.

------
marczellm
In my opinion the evolution of C# and .NET itself signified the end of "MS
sucks" and a transition to "MS rocks". Them going open source is the cherry on
top.

They still seem pretty clueless about what direction to go with Windows and
phones and all, but that's a whole different issue. Language and API design
wise they are among the best.

------
simonblack
"Once they feared you. Then they matched you. For a while they laughed at you.
Now they ignore you. You have lost."

Microsoft has become irrelevant ever since Vista. Up till then they had stuff
that was essential, even if you only used it a few times a year.

------
valerian253
I think the CEO deserves support for taking them into what is clearly a new
direction. Curious to see how it plays out…especially with their "bitcoin in
the browswer" initiative.

